# I received a Tug email about Hawaii.



## thinze3 (Dec 7, 2010)

The email was a question about the different Marriott resorts in Hawaii.  I had no problem answering the person's questions as had experience at the resorts and actually own at one of them.  I just checked to see if that person responded back to my email and noticed that the original email I received was addressed to hawaii-rep@tug2.com.

My email account is a Yahoo account. How did this happen?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 7, 2010)

all member help emails are "sent" to the review manager's email address, other members who choose to volunteer to answer questions about resorts are BCC'd on the email so as to not expose everyones email address to everyone else.


----------

